# .



## Jumpmaster (Jan 29, 2015)

I thought for certain that a simple project would be welcomed (and achievable) by all the vastly talented folks in here, but apparently not.

No worries....I shall look elsewhere for someone to make this.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Need an item fabricated please...*

Standard fab lab questions: 1. What materials are OK? 2. What precision of tolerance is required? 3. What surface finish is needed? 4. What geometry deviations are acceptable - How parallel must the holes be, how square the faces, etc?


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Need an item fabricated please...*

.....


----------



## gadget_lover (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Need an item fabricated please...*

If you want as many people as possible to consider helping you, it's a good idea to go ahead and post the specs. You will eventually have to type up the information anyway, right?

It becomes much easier if the hole placement does not matter, and the material does not matter, and the hole sizes are common and have loose tolerances, and you don't need the edges smoothed over, and the shape does not matter, and don't need the numbers stamped.... See what I mean?

It looks like a tool you get in the plumbing section of Lowes for $10.

Dan


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Need an item fabricated please...*

.....


----------



## more_vampires (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Need an item fabricated please...*

I was just wondering what the heck it was.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Need an item fabricated please...*

.....


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Need an item fabricated please...*



Jumpmaster said:


> It's a metal bar with graduated, countersunk holes in it.


 If a standard drill bit set has the right parts, then anyone with a drill press and a steady hand could probably manage (2mm +/- 0.5mm) shaft with 4mm countersink. If not, you'll need a buddy with something more complicated (Mill? I'm not sure).


----------



## gadget_lover (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Need an item fabricated please...*

Would this work?


http://www.sw-marine.co.uk/acatalog/Wire_Swaging_Tool.html


Dan


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Need an item fabricated please...*

.....


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Need an item fabricated please...*

.....


----------



## gadget_lover (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Need an item fabricated please...*

... And don't forget the belt sander. On a piece like that, I'd use a belt sander to create that mild taper if the exact angles don't matter. It's amazing how fast mild steel or aluminum goes away when you use a belt sander.

The difficulty of making a part is directly related to the degree of precision that is needed. Looser tolerances can allow you to use the standard drill that's within 1/32 inch of the ideal size, for instance. If exact sizes are needed, it might be necessary to buy drills. The need for specific angles can add a lot of time setting up the mill and adjusting the piece in the vise. 

That's why I did not offer to make it. It looks simple until you get to the details.

Dan


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Need an item fabricated please...*

.....


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Need an item fabricated please...*



Jumpmaster said:


> ... Looked like a relatively easy project for someone with the proper tools.


They always do.



> That's why I did not offer to make it. It looks simple until you get to the details.


+1

That looks like a commercially made product. You may be able to find one on eBay but if not a local machine shop - fabrication shop may be able to duplicate the part. Give them the dimensions & tolerance & they should be able to produce what you want.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Need an item fabricated please...*

Ok, nevermind. I'll just look elsewhere.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jan 30, 2015)

:shrug:

They seems like boring questions until the machinist is charging you $50/hour to figure it out as he sets things up.


----------



## gadget_lover (Jan 30, 2015)

It looks like this is becoming a Sienfeld thread. Now that Jumpmaster has redacted all of his posts and even the title, it's a thread about nothing. 

This is not directed at Jumpmaster, but at others looking to get a part made;

If you want to get replies, tell people enough about the part that they can tell whether they have the tools, skill and time to make it. If you already know that you are willing to pay $100 for a simple part, say so up front. Characterize the aspects of the part that are important. This can mean the location of features or it could be the exact sizes of features or both. It can be the width, thickness, materials or finish.

Sometimes the use of a part is very important, other times it's just common courtesy to share that kind of information when you are asking people in a friendly forum to do what amounts to a favor.

I DID offer to give his project a shot once I established that there were absolutely no dimensions, locations, sizes or finish that required precision. He decided that he'd look elsewhere, although as a parting shot he indicated that he was willing to spend 5 to 10 times the cost of a similar commercially available items.

I guess that's the final lesson for people who want to get something made. If you are willing to spend $10, say so. If you are willing to spend $100 make that clear up front. 

Dan


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jan 30, 2015)

Nevermind...it's just not worth it.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 30, 2015)

Closing this ruined thread.

Bill


----------

